
Company offers 1,600 euros to be voluntarily infected with coronavirus - Khelouiati
https://fr.sputniknews.com/international/202003101043227772-cette-societe-propose-1600-euros-pour-se-faire-infecter-volontairement-au-coronavirus/
======
sigmaprimus
I thought this was just some crazy fake news but they are planning on studying
coronavirus strains. Not the Wuhan Fever strain but other less serious
strains.

Heres a link to the company's trail web site if your interested.

[https://flucamp.com/](https://flucamp.com/)

